# Ocp king tournaments



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

the rebel king tournament for 2011 has be called off from what i've been told.
don't know about the other events that where scheduled for later this year.
really sad, that was a fun event to go to, waiting to see what the new management at the pier is going to do.
i guess all good things must come to a end


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

The Rebel King Tournament has NOT been called off. Neither have any of the other Tournament set for later this year.
The only change to these Tournaments will be the names.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Is the ocp website down? Also are the entery forms for the tournaments the same because I printed some off to send in.


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

Weekday, don't send money yet. Dave Cooper is no longer there. Call the pier and talk to Vance.


----------



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey that's great news! is any of the entry info and dates going to be posted ? triple t i know you all but live on the "t" see if you can dig us up some good info 
tight lines to all


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

What happen to Dave????


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

jimbob63 said:


> hey that's great news! is any of the entry info and dates going to be posted ? triple t i know you all but live on the "t" see if you can dig us up some good info
> tight lines to all


He is not sure about the deadline for turning in fourms, but all the dates are the same for the tournaments this year. I'll let you know though. Looking foward to seeing you and Jennifer at the tourney!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

fishloser said:


> What happen to Dave????


Lets just say he was banned from the property..


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Any update on the tournament in May yet?


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

Which one? They will all stay the same, just change names...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

There's only one tournement in May. It's still on.


----------



## Truthbringer (Mar 31, 2011)

triple t said:


> He is not sure about the deadline for turning in fourms, but all the dates are the same for the tournaments this year. I'll let you know though. Looking foward to seeing you and Jennifer at the tourney!





triple t said:


> Lets just say he was banned from the property..


Lets just Say that Triple T should leave politics out of the answers, and simply say, "Mr. Cooper has moved on." Which would, in fact, if made public, be much more accurate.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Too many chiefs....Hopefully someone FROM ocp will straighten all this out & the website will give details on the yr tournys


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Truthbringer said:


> Lets just Say that Triple T should leave politics out of the answers, and simply say, "Mr. Cooper has moved on." Which would, in fact, if made public, be much more accurate.


I didn't read any "politics" in his answer, your answer of he's "moved on" raises more questions. Is it some big secret as to what happened that only those on oak island are privy too?


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Who and where do I need to make my entery form and money out to. For the tournament May 6-8


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

lol Fishloser, anyways, hey weekdayfisher, send it to Ocean Crest Pier or call Vance , he will help you out and cant wait to fish the tourny with ya,.....


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

here is your answer...http://oceancrestpier.blogspot.com/2011/03/welcome-to-new-official-blog-of-ocean.html


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks this year I fig why not try it. I have never fished ocp before so it should be fun.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

weekdayfisher said:


> Thanks this year I fig why not try it. I have never fished ocp before so it should be fun.


Looking foward to fishing with you!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I look forward to fishing with you again triple t.  That being said, I'm not gonna wind you any rigs or loan you any of my equipment. If you catch another state record or win another tounament on my gear I'm pretty sure I'll strangle you!


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Will something be posted online of who is fishing or do they let you know if they recieved your tourn. money?


----------

